# Brand new Squawk Box replacement parts?



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

Well after using the original goose getters for many years, we decided to upgrade them. But he was kinda busy to make us 4 in such a short time so we thought we would try the Northern Skies box. Well after getting them in the mail and plugging in my ipod about 10 times, i noticed the Y plug that connected to imput wires from the amp to a simgle headphone jack was junk. You have to practically hold it with your left hand and bounce on you right foot to get it to make connection. The same thing happend on three of the units. All of them before they had ever seen the field. And also the battery clips or whatever you want to call them, I had to customize 4 sets to get them to stay on the battery. Has anyone else had this problem? I have never used a squawk box and so far I am FAR from impressed with them.
Might have to wait a little longer for some higher quality goose-getters.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

I don't think I would have "customized" anything. I think I would of called and asked for a refund and sent them back.

Alex


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

goosegrinder said:


> I don't think I would have "customized" anything. I think I would of called and asked for a refund and sent them back.
> 
> Alex


Well I made an adapter, so no changes had to be made to the box. And I guess I will be sending them back, but I was just looking for fixes to these problems, because it seems to me that these are the only malfunctions so far.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

You shouldn't have to fix a new product like that, let alone 4 of them.

Alex


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

Werid weird weird. mine was good to go have not had a single problem with it what so ever. infact i was more impressed with this system then the goose getter as far as sound and the ease of carrying it in and out of the field. i would most definetly call them asap i know they got a great customer service and they will fix ya up.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok I will definately call them. Sounds like it is a matter of them using junk products. Because the main problems were with things not made by them.


----------



## Northern_Skies (Aug 28, 2009)

I am very sorry to here there are problems with you callers please call me so I can get them taken care of.I have had no other problems and all of the boxes are tested before they ship. I will do what ever is necessary to make sure you are happy with your calls. Mat 952-212-4828


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

Northern_Skies said:


> I am very sorry to here there are problems with you callers please call me so I can get them taken care of.I have had no other problems and all of the boxes are tested before they ship. I will do what ever is necessary to make sure you are happy with your calls. Mat 952-212-4828


Thanks! I will give you a call tonight.


----------



## NC Ducker (Feb 17, 2010)

So how did the phone call go with Matt? Did he make good on the bad parts?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've got 3 Squawk Boxes - friends have some as well. Zero problems with both last years and this years models.

As of this morning when I talked to Matt, you still haven't called so you might want to go to the source to get it fixed instead of on the forum.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

Chris Hustad said:


> I've got 3 Squawk Boxes - friends have some as well. Zero problems with both last years and this years models.
> 
> As of this morning when I talked to Matt, you still haven't called so you might want to go to the source to get it fixed instead of on the forum.


That would be because I emailed him and got it taken care of..


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

Well I am VERY PLEASED to report that Mat is just as good of a man as everyone says. I had just made fixes to the minor problems and it turns out Mat took care of everything. I would assume I just got a bad couple parts because the way he took care of it works like a dream. 
A++ on customer service.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Thats the way Matt operates from start to finish,1st class~ Now make sure your batteries are ready and "cocked locked and ready to rock" the birds are on the way.


----------

